# So I decided to just quick look up my baby bucket brand...



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

... since I've been investigating carseats and all (it's an Evenflo Portabout), and I found this:

http://www.car-seat.org/showthread.p...ight=portabout

Quote:

It would be nice to know which seats are the safest and which ones are marginal. For example, infant car seats such as the Cosco Snugride is highly rated but the Evenflo Portabout is known flip out of it's base (Evenflo Embrace barely meets the standard).
Frickin' hell, mamas. Is my carseat a piece of







? If so what should I do about it? Please don't tell me to go get a Britax Whose-a-whatsit coz I just blew my budget on a carseat for my DD.

Gah!!! Like, shouldn't you just be able to buy a carseat and trust that the damn thing is going to do its job?


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I know! I have a friend who offered me a seat (I know it's in good condition)... I should email her and tell her what I found out and ask her if she still has it. I don't know what brand it is but it seems this one is about the worst of the worst.

Geezus.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I would totally feel comfortable using a seat from a trusted friend (providing of course they know the complete history)! I hope that works out for you.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Unfortunately Evenflo does not have a very good track record w/ their infant seats. Some people won't buy any Evenflo seats b/c of that, but I think their combo and convertible seats are o.k., but I hate the infant seats. They are hard to install and hard to use, a bad combo for most people. One option after calling your friend would be to use your seat w/out it's base. I'm thinking this can't be done though and I can't seem to locate a manual for it to see. I remember a lot of Evenflo seats have to have the base.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

This one apparently doesn't need the base, I looked on the side for the installation pics and you can install it without. I've emailed my friend and will see what she says. Otherwise any suggestions for a safe and budget conscious bucket?

Thanks mamas. What a PITA, I am dealing with some hardcore carseat karma lately.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

nak
Graco is a trusted brand, and the Safeseat has a 30 lb limit. I think you can find certain colors online for ~$100. The Snugride is cheaper, but only goes to 22lbs. I personally am not a bucket fan and moved my girls into convertibles at 2 mos or so, so I don't see a need for a 30 lb limit seat. If you have big babies and/or like to use the bucket longer the Safeseat is a great choice.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm not too worried about size because my plan is to move my baby up to the Evenflo Triumph Advance and move my 4 year old to either a booster or a Nautilus. I mean, more room for growth is better but not if there is a significant budget difference.

I'm going to look up the Safeseat and Snugride - thanks.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Ok, the link posted says that the Consumer Reports info that the OP is apparently referring to isn't reliable, though.

Which is a relief, since the bucket we have (from a trusted friend) is an Evenflo Portabout!

I gotta wonder: which is safer for a newborn... a dodgy baby bucket, or a convertible? I guess when baby's born, we can measure the hip-to-shoulder length, and if it's at least 9.5", we can borrow the Marathon out of my mom's car and put the baby in it for the trip home from the hospital ;-).


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I gotta wonder that too ironica.

I did see that the Consumer reports data is not reliable, but I think that is because they do not reveal their testing information. I posted a thread over there, in the Canadian section and will let you know anything I find out. I did find a public notice online from Evenflo about the problem. I also searched Portabout on that site and it seems it's a bit of a joke - comments like "as though any infant would be comfortable in a Portabout."

Seems like a crap seat.







I wish that were not so!! But it seems it is, at least from what I can find out so far.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

The Portabout has more problems than the Consumer Reports fiasco. There were many cases where the seat came separated from the base IRL and babies died. I would steer clear of the seat if at all possible.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
The Portabout has more problems than the Consumer Reports fiasco. There were many cases where the seat came separated from the base IRL and babies died. I would steer clear of the seat if at all possible.

bloody hell, man.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
Ok, the link posted says that the Consumer Reports info that the OP is apparently referring to isn't reliable, though.

Which is a relief, since the bucket we have (from a trusted friend) is an Evenflo Portabout!

I gotta wonder: which is safer for a newborn... a dodgy baby bucket, or a convertible? I guess when baby's born, we can measure the hip-to-shoulder length, and if it's at least 9.5", we can borrow the Marathon out of my mom's car and put the baby in it for the trip home from the hospital ;-).

Marathons won't fit most newborns well. The bottom strap height is too high. (and measuring isn't really very accurate, especially for squishy newborns...)

-Angela


----------



## Jes'sBeth (Aug 30, 2004)

Luckily even if people tell you to buy a Britax infant seat you won't be able to because they are not sold in Canada!

We're borrowing a Graco Safeseat for our soon to be here child because we don't plan to have our infant in one for very long... just long enough to grow big enough to fit into a convertible safely (and for the Nautilus or the new Britax front facing high weight harnes/ booster to come out in Canada so baby can move into DD's Marathon...!) I feel fine using a borrowed seat because we know where it's been and how it's been treated.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Well apparently there WERE huge flaws in the Consumer Reports studies... the seats were tested in a side impact at 70 mph instead of 38 mph. So... that's a pretty big mistake. From this thread I started:

http://www.car-seat.org/showthread.php?t=38227

ARE there problems with them other than those studies, like for sure? Did they really come out of the bases??

Partly I feel uncomfortable because in the articles about the CR screw up, it seems the advice is to just use the seats as there has been proven nothing wrong with them, as the CR studies are invalid. But... I dunno, man. Like, if the thing comes out of the base that is a big freaking deal. If we don't KNOW if it comes out of the base that is also a big deal.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jes'sBeth* 
Luckily even if people tell you to buy a Britax infant seat you won't be able to because they are not sold in Canada!









Oh, good!

Quote:

We're borrowing a Graco Safeseat for our soon to be here child because we don't plan to have our infant in one for very long... just long enough to grow big enough to fit into a convertible safely (and for the Nautilus or the new Britax front facing high weight harnes/ booster to come out in Canada so baby can move into DD's Marathon...!) I feel fine using a borrowed seat because we know where it's been and how it's been treated.
The Safeseat looks cool... but damn it is expensive (as is the Snugride). It's another $150+. I just bloody spent $150 on a carseat!!

Gah.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Personally I'm of the mind that most infant seats are about the same... some have a few extra safety features- but there's not the MAJOR difference that you see in convertibles.

Now- I do not trust evenflo and my child will never ride in one. Do a search on chicago tribune and evenflo to see an article- basically they will not recall until it is proven that kids died









But in your case I would get a "decent" new infant seat and then save for a good convertible.... I don't know what you have and don't have in infant seats there...

If you had the $$ now, I'd say get a radian and just use that (it has lower strap heights and actually usually works for newborns...)

-Angela


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks alegna... what is a radian? I'm up late researching...

I'll google it. But I wonder who sells it.

eta - Oh yeah I see it. Thing is, it's $200!! I'm just breathing again after spending $150 on the triumph advance. Geezus!! I can't believe my carseat karma lately, unreal.

It would be better financially in the long run than getting a bucket though, i suppose, right? If my friend doesn't have one for me, I mean. DD in the radian, baby in the triumph advance... is that what you are thinking? Could I do that right away i wonder? The triumph is not a bucket but it is pretty darn cushy.

eta again - oh i see, you mean the radian for the newborn??


----------



## Bird Girl (Mar 12, 2007)

This is not completely on topic, but I will say that there is a HUGE difference between a well-installed rear-facing convertible seat and a poorly installed rear-facing convertible seat. We skipped the bucket and went straight to convertible seats with both of my babies--Britax Roundabouts, in both cases. My DH and I installed my daughters, using the instruction manual, and kneeling in the seat to push it down more firmly. But I still had to ride in the back with her and keep her from slumping over until she was at least 6 weeks old. However, we had a car-seat installer put my son's Roundabout in, and he got the thing damn near horizontal, deeply squished into the car's seat. My son rode home from the hospital in total comfort, and never had a day of not fitting.

It was very much worth seeking out the professional installation, if that's at all possible.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
Thanks alegna... what is a radian? I'm up late researching...

I'll google it. But I wonder who sells it.

eta - Oh yeah I see it. Thing is, it's $200!! I'm just breathing again after spending $150 on the triumph advance. Geezus!! I can't believe my carseat karma lately, unreal.

It would be better financially in the long run than getting a bucket though, i suppose, right? If my friend doesn't have one for me, I mean. DD in the radian, baby in the triumph advance... is that what you are thinking? Could I do that right away i wonder? The triumph is not a bucket but it is pretty darn cushy.

eta again - oh i see, you mean the radian for the newborn??

Yeah, the radian would work for the newborn- I don't know much about the triumph so I don't know what the bottom strap heights are like.

good luck!

-Angela


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bird Girl* 
However, we had a car-seat installer put my son's Roundabout in, and he got the thing damn near horizontal, deeply squished into the car's seat. My son rode home from the hospital in total comfort, and never had a day of not fitting.

It was very much worth seeking out the professional installation, if that's at all possible.

Ha, this is cool, thanks for the info!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Yeah, the radian would work for the newborn- I don't know much about the triumph so I don't know what the bottom strap heights are like.

good luck!

-Angela

Thanks!

I'm gonna hope my friend has a decent bucket for me. The folks over at that other forum seem to be saying 'well they all meet minimum standards so its okay to just use the seat you have.' I'm just not so sure... I mean, this is my *baby.* It's one thing to say that about someone else's baby, but kinda different when its your own baby. And Im not sure if they are saying that coz it's true or because they think people will just use nothing?? Or something like that??

Dunno... I don't think I can use this carseat now, in fact I'm pretty sure of that. I hope my friend has a decent bucket seat! Otherwise I guess I'm gonna be crunching numbers to see if I can come up with cash for a Radian. Since in the end that would be the best choice if I am going to buy something... like why buy a bucket now to buy another carseat later, yk?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I would prefer the EFTA (Evenflo Triumph Advance) over the Radian for newborns. I have one of each, and honestly I wouldn't use the Radian for a baby, not because they don't fit, but because of the lack of side-impact protection. The EFTA works quite well for a newborn, (do a on car-seat.org for EFTA+newborn, there are some pictures) and just seems so comfy and cocooning.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Oh yeah, true that it doesnt seem there is side impact protection! I saw a video of side impacts today and I think I can't get a carseat that doesn't offer that - the images are burned in my overly sensitive pregnant brain. And I've just put my 4 year old next to the window instead of the middle seat.

I hope my friend has a bucket for me!







That would buy time til the Nautilus is available here. My perceived need for safety in a carseat has increased dramatically since I started reading up.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
The folks over at that other forum seem to be saying 'well they all meet minimum standards so its okay to just use the seat you have.' I'm just not so sure... I mean, this is my *baby.* It's one thing to say that about someone else's baby, but kinda different when its your own baby. And Im not sure if they are saying that coz it's true or because they think people will just use nothing?? Or something like that??

Well, being a regular over there, they don't automatically assume you're going to use nothing. As techs, we are not allowed to require one brand over another, and we use the "all seats meet the same minimum standards" or "the best seat is one that fits your child/car/budget" line. We won't tell you to throw away a seat and buy a new one just because it's a particular brand. Would I buy it for my own kid, no, but the seat passed the manufacturer and gov't testing and it has been declared safe.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
Dunno... I don't think I can use this carseat now, in fact I'm pretty sure of that. I hope my friend has a decent bucket seat! Otherwise I guess I'm gonna be crunching numbers to see if I can come up with cash for a Radian. Since in the end that would be the best choice if I am going to buy something... like why buy a bucket now to buy another carseat later, yk?

I hope your friend comes through with the seat


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Well, being a regular over there, they don't automatically assume you're going to use nothing. As techs, we are not allowed to require one brand over another, and we use the "all seats meet the same minimum standards" or "the best seat is one that fits your child/car/budget" line. We won't tell you to throw away a seat and buy a new one just because it's a particular brand.

Ah, that makes sense as to where folks are coming from, thanks.

Quote:

Would I buy it for my own kid, no,
See, and this for me is the bottom line.

Quote:

I hope your friend comes through with the seat








Thanks, me too! It won't be uber top end or anything (they are not carseat safety nuts) but I hope it's a decent one that I can feel good about. At this point I think anything is better than a seat that *may* or may not come flying off the base.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

And this is the area where NOT being a tech, just being a geek, leaves me free to say that some brands ARE better or worse than others









-Angela


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Ugh, and this is where I as a tech can tell you that no, one brand is not any better than another, that is your personal opinion and should be treated as such .


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

alegna.

Okay, still obsessing on this while I had a shower... the other thing I *could* do, if I don't get a not-scary bucket from my friend, is get my folks to buy me a Nautilus when they head this way through the States in April. My mom is coming over as soon as my baby is born so she could bring it right to me then. I know it's not *legal* if it's not sold in Canada, but seriously I don't care whose safety standards it meets as long as it is safe. And I hardly think a cop is going to realize I have a 'wrong' brand of carseat and give me a ticket... I got pulled over the other night with DD in her improperly installed, not tethered, shoddy looking carseat (on the way home from buying the new one in fact







) and the cops didn't bat an eye.

Good idea, that? Or not so much? I'd save serious coin too, as carseats down there seem to be a lot less expensive for the same one. Is the Nautilus easy to find in stores, like if I said to my Mom 'Go here' chances are good she would get one?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Technically, no, that's not okay, simply because it's a US seat and you can't use it in Canada yada yada. I wouldn't have a personal problem with it, but it would be breaking the law.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Ugh, and this is where I as a tech can tell you that no, one brand is not any better than another, that is your personal opinion and should be treated as such .


























Yep.

One better than the other....

Wouldn't use it for my kid...

potAto poTAto...



















-angela


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Technically, no, that's not okay, simply because it's a US seat and you can't use it in Canada yada yada. I wouldn't have a personal problem with it, but it would be breaking the law.









I like breaking the law. It makes me feel warm and squishy inside.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 







alegna.

Okay, still obsessing on this while I had a shower... the other thing I *could* do, if I don't get a not-scary bucket from my friend, is get my folks to buy me a Nautilus when they head this way through the States in April. My mom is coming over as soon as my baby is born so she could bring it right to me then. I know it's not *legal* if it's not sold in Canada, but seriously I don't care whose safety standards it meets as long as it is safe. And I hardly think a cop is going to realize I have a 'wrong' brand of carseat and give me a ticket... I got pulled over the other night with DD in her improperly installed, not tethered, shoddy looking carseat (on the way home from buying the new one in fact







) and the cops didn't bat an eye.

Good idea, that? Or not so much? I'd save serious coin too, as carseats down there seem to be a lot less expensive for the same one. Is the Nautilus easy to find in stores, like if I said to my Mom 'Go here' chances are good she would get one?

I don't know what enforcement is really like. I know a lot of moms seem scared by it...









I *THINK* I've heard it can be a problem if there's an accident...

The Nautilus is still tricky to find. Walmart was the only one carrying it at first. Now I've heard it's been spotted at baby depot... but I'm also hearing it's often sold out.

So hard to say...

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 







I like breaking the law. It makes me feel warm and squishy inside.











Heck, then you could get a boulevard and really rebel







It has TSIP (true side impact protection)

-Angela


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I don't know what enforcement is really like. I know a lot of moms seem scared by it...









I *THINK* I've heard it can be a problem if there's an accident...

Oh yeah, I wonder... although it would have to be one hell of an accident, as nobody has asked thing one about my carseat after this recent fender bender that wrecked my car. And really, after a big accident being quizzed on carseat brands would be the least of my worries.

Quote:

The Nautilus is still tricky to find. Walmart was the only one carrying it at first. Now I've heard it's been spotted at baby depot... but I'm also hearing it's often sold out.

So hard to say...
This is good to know, thanks. I could try to 'hold' one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 









Heck, then you could get a boulevard and really rebel







It has TSIP (true side impact protection)

-Angela









Yeah well I'm also cheap and I hear those things cost a pretty penny.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

i dont know exactly which evenflo seat it was, but my sis was in the baby section of target, and got to talking with a woman buying a new seat. she was getting an evenflo bucket. she had been in a low speed accident, under 10mph and her bucket came off of the base. her insurance would only cover a replacement of the smae brand though, so she said she was just going to use it without the base


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 








Yeah well I'm also cheap and I hear those things cost a pretty penny.

Yeah... they're not cheap... though they were on sale this week... day late, dollar short and all that









I'm totally cheap about most stuff too... I swear dd's carseat costs more than all the rest of the stuff she has that *I've* bought her









-Angela


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashleyhaugh* 
i dont know exactly which evenflo seat it was, but my sis was in the baby section of target, and got to talking with a woman buying a new seat. she was getting an evenflo bucket. she had been in a low speed accident, under 10mph and her bucket came off of the base. her insurance would only cover a replacement of the smae brand though, so she said she was just going to use it without the base

omg!!!









Yeah, I need a different seat. Fo' sho'.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 

I'm totally cheap about most stuff too... I swear dd's carseat costs more than all the rest of the stuff she has that *I've* bought her









-Angela

Yeah well it looks to be going that way with my kids too! My 4 year old's carseat was $150... thats more than I've spent on anything i can think of for her. Now this next one.. well i'm spending more on my doula but that's about it!

eta - Oh yeah, cloth diapers. My 4 year old's cloth diaper stash cost waaay more than this carseat did.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

soooooo not trusting evenflo with my kids....









and people ask why I don't go ahead and do the CPS training...









-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
eta - Oh yeah, cloth diapers. My 4 year old's cloth diaper stash cost waaay more than this carseat did.









yeah, but how long did they last? And otherwise it would have been a constant cost. I bet she's eaten more than $150 worth of food in her life too...










-Angela


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

True, true... they are stashed away for the next one.

I almost didn't get another car when mine got wrecked. I almost got an electric bike til I found out you cant take a baby in a trailer for a year.

Cars are a serious PITA!!! And a money pit. Witness just these two threads I've had about carseats. The damn thing also needs a safety, and I had to pay for it too.

Unfortunately I really, really need a car right now with two kids and school. Otherwise we'd be doing something else and all this carseat drama would be a non issue.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Remember that all shelled carseats (not vests) offer at least some degree of side impact testing, I'm sure there are some better than others. Side impact testing is not done in the US or Canada (it's not mandated anyways) and I'm not sure you guys even have any seats outside of the Parkway that have the TSIP. I think the Boulevard is slated to be up there this summer as well too. Most crashes are frontal though so thankfully side impact protection isn't as important in those cases.

When you use the infant seat w/ no base, is this the one where the belt has to go under baby's bottom? If so, just install the seat and leave it there and don't remove it. That's the most 'dangerous' part of not using a base, you have to take the time to buckle it in correctly every time. If you could just leave it there, it would be kind of like using a convertible. Also remember that the handle has to be all the way behind the seat when in the car. Did I mention that already? Maybe you can get through till Christmas and get some seats from Santa? lol


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah Santa! I should have a talk with the Easter bunny about carseats.

So... would you say my current bucket would be a safe seat to use if I used it without the base? It does buckle under the baby instead of buckles just over the top of the seat. I'd be fine with leaving it in the car.








I have a hard time figuring out degrees of safety with this stuff. Like, would you do that with your kiddo? If budget were a concern but not a total disability, like if you *could* get another seat and that is doable but it would sting a little? Would you feel safe enough with your baby in the Portabout without the base?

Still waiting to hear from my friend about her bucket... I hope that's a go!


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

The biggest problem w/ the Evenflo seats (besides being hard to use) is the flying off the base thing. Using it w/out the base eliminates that problem so it would be safer IMO and if I had to, I would. I have a hard time w/ these questions b/c I'd tell you in the US to run and grab a $40 Cosco Scenera, but they're like $90 in Canada. I think if you can use the seat w/out it's base for a few mos, enough to save up for the Nautilus maybe for your oldest, you can just move baby to her new seat and you'll be set. You may need to get some pool noodles or a big rolled up towel to put under the front of the seat to help it get the right angle w/out the base.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Okay so my friend has a Peg Perego I can have... not sure on the particular model. Is that good? Better than the Evenflo yes?

I don't see how anything could be any worse than a discontinued Evenflo that is super cheap and flies off the base.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Peg is fine







Glad she came through for you!


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Peg is nice, heavy, but nice.







How old is it? I know the older ones were very narrow at the top so babies didn't make it to the 20# in them, but they fixed it w/ the newer ones. Not that it matters, Carseat Santa will come hopefully! We have a Carseat Tax Man here.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

LMAO, we love the Tax Man! He brought us some furniture, generously paid off some bills and we are expecting some new car seats from him too!


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah the Tax Man. That's who was gonna come thru for me if I needed to get a Nautilus right now. But I have other uses for him so I am pretty happy about this Peg Perego!

I don't know how old this one is btw, my friends are not very into carseats and I didn't want to ask a bunch of questions. Their son is 4 so it wouldn't be any older than that, and it might be much newer as they have it for their 6 month old. I'll be sure to update with the stats once I get it!







Since now that kind of thing seems to matter... I swear to gawd two weeks ago I had no idea about carseats.


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 







alegna.

Okay, still obsessing on this while I had a shower... the other thing I *could* do, if I don't get a not-scary bucket from my friend, is get my folks to buy me a Nautilus when they head this way through the States in April. My mom is coming over as soon as my baby is born so she could bring it right to me then. I know it's not *legal* if it's not sold in Canada, but seriously I don't care whose safety standards it meets as long as it is safe. And I hardly think a cop is going to realize I have a 'wrong' brand of carseat and give me a ticket... I got pulled over the other night with DD in her improperly installed, not tethered, shoddy looking carseat (on the way home from buying the new one in fact







) and the cops didn't bat an eye.

Good idea, that? Or not so much? I'd save serious coin too, as carseats down there seem to be a lot less expensive for the same one. Is the Nautilus easy to find in stores, like if I said to my Mom 'Go here' chances are good she would get one?

Could you order it on line to your mom's house?if the one from your friend doesn't work out?


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

My mom lives in Canada and Mexico, not the States. They have a PO Box there but I don't think they would deliver a carseat to a PO Box.


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
My mom lives in Canada and Mexico, not the States. They have a PO Box there but I don't think they would deliver a carseat to a PO Box.

Well,hopefully it's not even needed but does Wall Mart do the whole order it on line and pick it up in the store deal?


----------



## *mama moose* (Oct 12, 2006)

well dangit! I'm like you, with DD I got a cheap seat that looked nice and went on about my merry way thinking all carseats were carseats the end, and NOW I'm looking into carseats and having a cow over safety!
We sold DD's bucket seat, which was I think a Safety 1st brand, so now that we're pregnant again, a friend gave us her never used bucket seat (she got two seats at her baby shower, and kept both but only used one). And guess what? its an Evenflo Embrace!







:
After reading this thread, even though its technically a different seat than yours, I really REALLY don't want to use it because of the brand. But of course I tell DH and he rolls his eyes and says "oh I bet its just people who aren't putting it back on the base correctly, locking it in you know? its FINE!"









I'm right though, aren't I? That I should just get a different bucket seat? We never take them out of the car to use as a carrier, and we have a scenera for new baby to move into after a few months (DD is in a Nautilus, she outgrew RF by weight already so we put the scenera in the closet and got her a Nautilus).

I live in the US, I bet I could find a bucket at walmart or something for cheap couldn't I?
Angela, in your non-official opinion







, would you get rid of ANY evenflo?

Should I just try to buckle it in without the base? Can you even do that with an Embrace?

There used to be a carseat tech at the police station in town, we had DDs carseat installed there, but I called this time with the Nautilus and they don't do it anymore. Now only the hospitals do it, and only once every few months at a certain time, so I'm not sure I'd be able to get the bucket installed with no base by a pro....

Why is being a mom so full of worry!


----------



## cognito (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
... since I've been investigating carseats and all (it's an Evenflo Portabout), and I found this:

http://www.car-seat.org/showthread.p...ight=portabout

Frickin' hell, mamas. Is my carseat a piece of







? If so what should I do about it? Please don't tell me to go get a Britax Whose-a-whatsit coz I just blew my budget on a carseat for my DD.

Gah!!! Like, shouldn't you just be able to buy a carseat and trust that the damn thing is going to do its job?

The part you quoted says Cosco SnugRide & the SnugRide is made by Graco.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

mama moose - Well what I've read about evenflo Embrace wasn't too encouraging... it's similar to the Portabout I think? Maybe a bit less bad.









It is not people not installing it correctly, at least not in the actual testing, because they would control for that. Of course, the testing was flawed, but still, some brands stayed in the base at that speed and others did not... this is one of the 'did not's.

Can you return yours? I can't return mine coz I bought it used







: although it was at a mamas sale and it had a signed note from the mama swearing it had never been in an accident so I felt comfortable with that... oh never mind I see yours was a gift.

Well, do you know anyone who isn't using an infant seat right now? they last such little time I would think there has to be someone...

That is what I would do as a first course of action. I know what you mean, like technically they are all safe *enough* but when it's your own newborn for me that doesn't quite make me feel good enough about it.

eta - re buckling it in without the base, check the pictures on the side of the carseat and it will tell you if that is doable and where the slots are.

eta again - what weight does your scenara go down to? I think I just read that's one of the best convertibles for newborns.


----------



## *mama moose* (Oct 12, 2006)

a bit less bad is not too reassuring, though I know you tried









I just poked around online and GEEZ carseats are expensive! Am I missing some hidden seat thats, you know, NOT over 80 dollars?

I have a friend who has a 6mo in a infant seat right now, I could probably ask to borrow her seat if she moves him to a convertable by june.....I'm not sure what kind of seat it is though. It came with their double stroller.

You can't use a scenera for a newborn, can you? it doesn't seem like it would have any head support.....

It has always seemed insane to me that they can charge so much for a product that you legally (and safety wise obviously!) HAVE to have! I know you don't really have to drive a car, but thats a little hard (I know, I've done it, it sucks.). You'd think they'd make atleast ONE cheap seat for parents who are hurting for money....

and yeah, "good enough" is kinda scary when you think about your sweet little tiny baby!!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **mama moose** 
I live in the US, I bet I could find a bucket at walmart or something for cheap couldn't I?
Angela, in your non-official opinion







, would you get rid of ANY evenflo?

In my non-official opinion I would get rid of the evenflo with the base issue- no question. Personally I'd destroy it so no one else would use it....

Also in my oh-so-non-official opinion, I would have to be very hard up to use any evenflo seat OR dorel seat (including the scenera)

They just don't have good track records IMO. If I had no choice, if it was that or no money to pay bills or buy food- I'd suck it up and use them (and probably significantly limit time in the car) But if there were ANY way (christmas $, presents from grandparents, begging inlaws for $$ etc...) *personally* I'd get a seat from a more reliable brand.










-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **mama moose** 
You can't use a scenera for a newborn, can you? it doesn't seem like it would have any head support.....

It has always seemed insane to me that they can charge so much for a product that you legally (and safety wise obviously!) HAVE to have! I know you don't really have to drive a car, but thats a little hard (I know, I've done it, it sucks.). You'd think they'd make atleast ONE cheap seat for parents who are hurting for money....

and yeah, "good enough" is kinda scary when you think about your sweet little tiny baby!!


You can use a scenera for a newborn. They do have low top slots.

And yeah, it sucks that the "good" carseats are so spendy. But cars are expensive and car insurance is expensive and gas is outrageous and and and...

I wish they would raise standards personally.

-Angela


----------



## *mama moose* (Oct 12, 2006)

I think my first plan is to hope that my friend lends me her infant seat, I THINK its a graco, just going by looking up the patterns on target, it looks like a graco one on there.

I guess after that I can hope for someone to want to buy us a baby gift lol

I already spent all my tax money on my midwife and DD1's Nautilus.....and the "rebate" they claim to be sending this summer will be going to the MW as well. I guess I can pray for my insurance to start sending me some of THAT money back!









Do you think, if in the worst case I couldn't get another seat, that the evenflo without the base would be safer, or the scenera?

This kinda sucks


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **mama moose** 
Do you think, if in the worst case I couldn't get another seat, that the evenflo without the base would be safer, or the scenera?

This kinda sucks









I'd use the scenera- no question.










-Angela


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

The Scenera should work just fine!


----------



## *mama moose* (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks Angela, I see your posts a lot, and I wanted to say, you are really helpful
















and sorry to hijack your thread thismama!!


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

no worries!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **mama moose** 
Thanks Angela, I see your posts a lot, and I wanted to say, you are really helpful
















and sorry to hijack your thread thismama!!

















:

Thanks!









-Angela


----------

